

Benchmarking parallel vector libraries - pavanky
http://arrayfire.com/benchmarking-parallel-vector-libraries/

======
ris
Get out of here, proprietary propaganda.

~~~
pavanky
Every library benchmarked in there is open source.

\-
[https://github.com/arrayfire/arrayfire](https://github.com/arrayfire/arrayfire)

\- [https://github.com/thrust/thrust](https://github.com/thrust/thrust)

\- [https://github.com/boostorg/compute](https://github.com/boostorg/compute)

\- [https://github.com/HSA-Libraries/Bolt](https://github.com/HSA-
Libraries/Bolt)

\-
[https://www.threadingbuildingblocks.org/download](https://www.threadingbuildingblocks.org/download)

Which library did you think is proprietary?

